# Meeting Girls With DP



## Guest

Seriously.. it becomes obvious that there needs to be a standard testing procedure for identifying women who are so obviously crazy as a person who would identify with reality. Because i honestly know that i'm this animalistic entity whos bent on experiencing life but that does not drive askew the point of me being just that, an animal. Well.. i dunno.. it seems i have a new girl, or a new lay, or a new something following me around every few weeks and i grow tired of this crap. I want a girl who shows understanding and it seems the only ones who show any sort of understanding whatsoever for this plight, let alone any plight, are those who suffer it. So yeah.. like.. i dunno wha the test would be made of really. *shrug*.. i dunno.. it just sucks feeling like you're the only one "looking" at the cars structrual framework as it drives by when your friends/girlfriends are commenting on the paint job. 

everything is too lucid..

Any other somewhat normal looking people suffer this same fate of realizing you are somewhat alone?

eDfGr33n
"apathy doesn't describe this conclusion"


----------



## Guest

I do. I feel completly alone honestly.


----------



## Brainsilence02

the only way to get over my lonelyness is to put it next to more important issues i have to solve


----------



## Guest

I might have DP, but I'm not 100% sure yet. That's why I joined this message board.

Oh yeah, and I'm female...and CRAZY! :lol:


----------



## danny

OK, so would people rather be 100% dp free and alone, or to find your soul mate and be totally in love but have to keep your dp?


----------



## Guest

danny said:


> OK, so would people rather be 100% dp free and alone, or to find your soul mate and be totally in love but have to keep your dp?


Are you serious? I'd say DP-free.


----------



## rainboteers

I dont even need to give that any thought whatsoever. DP free. No question about it.


----------



## Brainsilence02

It isn't really a choice. When you get DP-free, you will start wanting more things. Human pysche always tends to pleasure/satisfaction.

Once one gets DP-free, he/she will seek a relationship.

I would rather say, a relationship could help with DP (well, I am not sure I have myself, but I am getting tired repeating it). I don't want to make them a binary choice.

I set such questions to myself ("would you rather have that or the other?") and I am starting to think that it is not good.


----------



## Guest

I think it's a matter of finding the right person. I've been married and have two kids. The marriage fell apart for many reasons but I also realized that even though I had tricked myself into thinking we were close there was so much I didn't tell him because of the dp. I had never felt truly attached, the only crying I did over the divorce was the difficulty in the concrete problems, not the loss of a man who was supposed to be my soulmate.

My current boyfriend is the only person (besides all of you now, lol) who I have described my dp too. I didn't have a name for it at the time though, glad I can finally give him one. Anyway, point is that he's actually helped me tremendously. He's constantly encouraging me to talk and tell him everything I'm thinking about and that seems to help me more than anything. If I actually say it the unreality isn't removed entirely but it does lessen a bit and maybe in time it will start disappearing. Having someone to tell my thoughts too who isn't making any judgements on them and is just listening has been the greatest gift he could give me. It's also helping me to feel truly attached to him and I feel more emotions opening up which had formerly only been for my children. We were friends for 10 years prior to starting to date which has made things easier because I already knew that I could trust him.

I don't think it's easy to find a person with the right personality but I do think they are out there and no one should give up all hope. It just takes some searching.


----------



## lies

DP-free!!!
but, when you're DP-free, one of the things you want the most
is love...
so...

xxx


----------



## England's_Dreaming

I found that a bit of a shock reading that:

What would you prefer to lose DP or fall in love and still have DP?

That is a scary and quite deep question I think. I am not sure about that one but it certainly caught my attention. Yes, that question hit me quite hard. I think I would prefer to lose the DP. Because if your in love (not that I have ever been) I'm sure its great and all, but you'll still have DP. So, hey, given the option - (yeah right - like that's going to happen!) - I'd lose the DP: and my DP is only mild/moderate.


----------



## England's_Dreaming

Thinking about it some more I don't think I'd want a guy with DP. I also wouldn't want one with depression. I guess maybe I wouldn't like him to have any mental illness - picky am I?

I don't see the point of having a partner that had DP. You'd both be depressed together! Dreadful!!

I am also curious to know about sex. Sex and DP. What is it like for you?
What is the difference?? I think I'll post a link about that now while I'm on here. Cheers!


----------



## Manic D

Jesus, I'd rather be DP free than just about anything. In fact I've though about things like "would I trade my legs to be rid of this mental problem?" And I might. In face I think I would. So if anybody wants a slightly used pair of legs in exchange for fixing my fucked up head then let's deal. :?


----------



## Guest_

.


----------



## HopeFloats

Ah..that just blows my mind how we all seem to have the same thoughts. I remember crying to my sister that I'd rather lose a leg than deal with this


----------



## julie13

lol...that is just too ironic considering one of the main reasons I developed DP was huge fear of someday becoming an amputee and other such health related irrational worries that caused my anxiety to go through the roof...I guess its just funny how people put things into perspective. i wouldn't give up my legs, but i would definatley give up years of my life. ive realized its about quality, not quantity.


----------



## Guest

Hey, new here, not sure if I have DP/DR but I certainly seem to have the symptoms.

Anyway, this thread surprised me a bit - the idea of being in a relationship with a "soulmate" and still having DP problems, vs being alone but "sane" - no contest, I'll keep the DP.

Maybe it's because I don't remember life-before-DP (my very first concrete memory is when I was very, very sick and I was in a hospital. I remember it like looking at my own body from a distance, knowing I was dying, and not caring about that or anything - just watching like a totally detached observer). So to an extent, having DP is something that partly defines who I am - I don't put a high priority on life without DP, because that ouldn't be *me* . . . if that makes sense.

Alternatively, maybe I just have a much less severe DP that a lot of people here.

Either way, it's an interesting thread.


----------



## Rozanne




----------



## Scattered

I'd most definately keep the DP. Being DP free wouldn't get rid of my social anxiety or depression or intrusive thoughts.


----------



## Guest

DP free, no doubt about it. I would think that the DP would always be lingering there and may hinder the relationship eventually. DP free would mean happy and although a girlfriend/boyfriend may make us feel loved, would we feel free? Happy? Complete? Sane?


----------



## LOSTONE

> everything is too lucid


Thats what really bothers me.

Not that everything is lucid but just that other people are not at my level of thinking. I actually get ridiculed for being too smart and lucid sometimes :? .


----------



## notetoself04

danny said:


> OK, so would people rather be 100% dp free and alone, or to find your soul mate and be totally in love but have to keep your dp?


---
i would DEFINETLY choose to be dp-free because i can't even have a good relationship because of my dp.


----------



## Xu

What's with all these 'DP' people who write like me? I'm new here, but it's like whoa wtf. I'm used to writing in a certain way and then being told that I'm incoherent and "can't express myself". Which angers me greatly.

I'd rather choose not to live at all, in honesty. I'm in love with someone right now, but it makes them unhappy that they can't understand what I'm going through, and they feel like they're incapable of helping me. Hopeless. So it hurts them. I'd like to be free of my pain, and I could probably handle being alone, but thinking that way betrays my current feelings.


----------



## jasongitar1

Interesting topic, being DP free, or In love with DP. Well believe it or not, I would say it all depends on what level of DP/DR you have, I remember 2 years ago it was so bad, that I never thought I would ever have friends, leave the house, attract anyone again, let alone be in a relationship. Well after time passed and I faced alot of my fears, my anxiety decreased, and so did the DP/DR, I made myself go out to local bars, clubs, and just made myself meet new people, in this process I met a few gals, and guess what? Even fell in love, When I found that amazing person, my DP/DR was 99% non existant. So in conclution I would say it depends on two things, level of DP/DR and meeting the right person with the right chemistry for you as an individual. One other thing to ask yourself is where were you in life when your DP/DR came on, I know for alot of people it was induced by drugs, but even if it was a chemical substance that ignited it, where were you in your love life. I know for me everytime I went through a serious anxiety/depression/DP,DR stage it always revolved around relationships and was brought to the surface by a drug, or sensitive substance.


----------



## Cryspatus

i feel like people with dp are more intelligent. not necessarily book smarts, but more like an existential intelligence. maybe its just because we see more eye-to-eye. whatever the case, i agree with wanting to date someone with dp.


----------



## England's_Dreaming

No I really don't think I would want to date someone with DP/DR.

Do you find you have little to say these days? I can be with friends and have nothing to say. I have to FORCE myself to think of something - anything. Horrible.


----------



## ParadigmSurfer

edfgreen said:


> I want a girl who shows understanding and it seems the only ones who show any sort of understanding whatsoever for this plight, let alone any plight, are those who suffer it. So yeah.. like.. i dunno wha the test would be made of really. *shrug*.. i dunno.. it just sucks feeling like you're the only one "looking" at the cars structrual framework as it drives by when your friends/girlfriends are commenting on the paint job.


I am so excited to see that. If you were a girl, I would probably already be proposing. I can't tell you how many times I have looked out on this beautiful world and despaired that there would never be anybody else who could see it. I have no trouble getting girls, but they just seem so shallow, that they feel more like a pet than date.

At one point, I even tried to teach a girl or two trying. I remembe I had given one some crude lessons in literature, science, philosophy, and computer programming all in the hopes that somebody could share this world with me.

Sadly, I loose hope almost as quick as it began. It seems that the ladies here do not share the same view, and this thread died a year ago. Well, good luck to any other guy out there in the same delima.


----------



## jonnyfiasco

Its funny that I should see this thread on here today. Ive been seeing this girl for about 2and a half months now and to begin with I was really into her, but slowly as we got closer I got more and more uncomfortable. I put this down to me getting bored quickly but I knew that wasnt right because it didnt feel like that.

I was meeant to visit this girl this weekend to go and see a play in which she designed the set/costumes etc, but I cancelled the trip becuase I felt so uncomfortable about it but I couldnt put my finger on what it was all about.

After talking to a girl I know about it, I came to the realization that it wasnt boredom, but the fact that I find it extremely hard to get close to someone. Extremely extremely hard. When it hit me I felt really really shit. So this week I went out and picked up 3 different chicks. I have no problem meeting nice good looking girls etc because apparently Im a good looking guy but getting close to someone I like is a different matter entirely. Not really sure what to do about this to tell you the truth. Its made me feel a bit depressed this weekend!


----------



## Guest

*CBT CBT CBT!!!* MOFO!

Honestly, He/she will find your core root problem and sort you out! I found out that I though I'm unloveable... and this was really fooking one's head up... but because I found out about it... it helped big time! =)


----------



## present

I relate to the questioning especially about "would I rather lose a leg or a limb", but frankly, my DP is so bad that it limits my ability to love in the first place. So in order for me to fall in love I would have to be DP free. The question doesnt even exist for me.


----------



## DRyan

For, me I want a girl who can balance me out. One that isn't so different from me in most ways except that she is much more outgoing and will make me do things. I think a girlfriend with my problem would be a horrible idea haha, certainly wouldn't help me enjoy life more.


----------



## Guest

DRyan said:


> I think a girlfriend with my problem would be a horrible idea haha, certainly wouldn't help me enjoy life more.


I found out the hard way   :lol:


----------

